# BGA/Cyanobacteria Again... Help required.



## Emyr (3 Dec 2011)

72 Litre
Rena XP4
JBL Pressurized, Ceramic disc, Lime green drop checker. 1bps. 
X2 24 Watt T5's. X1 Original Tropical. X1 Plant Pro. - 8 Hours. 
AquaFX 15W LED
Hydor 200W External 
Hydor 1200 Powerhead 
RO Water. 
Seachem Flourite black and flourite black sand with a layer of ADA powersand underneath. 
Dosing Seachem: Flourish, Iron, Excel, Potassium, Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Trace. 
30% Water Change every week. 
Filter cleaned every week. 

PH: 6.5-7ppm
Phosphate: 3-5ppm
Nitrate: 10-15ppm
GH: 8/143.2ppm
KH:6/107.4ppm

Hi Everyone, 

Really having some trouble with this BGA that keeps returning. I did a three day blackout a few weeks ago, cleaned the filter sucked up all the dead stuff and did a 50% water change. It had all gone. Now it has returned. All over the Hairgrass again. I have increased the flow there and no difference. Wondering if its just the substrate. Im thinking about getting rid of it and getting some ADA aquasoil, Those tanks never seem to have any problems with it. 

Anyone got any ideas or opinions on this one?  :? Thanks.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Dec 2011)

Sounds like you're doing all the right things.

Is the tank exposed to much natural light, especially hitting the substrate through the glass?

Most BGA starts from the substrate, then spreads above if the conditions allow.

You could also try dosing more NO3. Consider some KNO3 from our sponsors rather than the relatively expensive Seachem equivalent.

Depending on how thick your hairgrass carpet is, you could also re-plant that after a thorough clean...


----------



## Aquadream (3 Dec 2011)

Emyr said:
			
		

> 72 Litre
> Rena XP4
> JBL Pressurized, Ceramic disc, Lime green drop checker. 1bps.
> X2 24 Watt T5's. X1 Original Tropical. X1 Plant Pro. - 8 Hours.
> ...


Actually I have tanks with ADA soil and I have the BGA in the substrate line, but only there. It would not spread further. The best way to get rid of BGA that I have experienced is by applying Pyton Git from ADA combined with Bacter 100. Those are swift killers of BGA. In my previous scape I had some BGA at the beginning, but the Pyton Git and Bacter 100 kicked it in the ass.
Now with this scape I have it again, because the pots with Lilaeopsis were infected and I did not bother to clean them first.
There is also product from Easy Life called Blue Exit. I will try that one next week and will let you know what happens with it.


----------



## foxfish (3 Dec 2011)

I might be miss reading this - "X2 24 Watt T5's. X1 Original Tropical. X1 Plant Pro. - 8 Hours. 
AquaFX 15W LED" that's 63 watts over 72 lts?


----------



## viktorlantos (3 Dec 2011)

Blue Exit and some extra flow (with Koralia for example) is really helpful.

You also can inject Easy Carbo/Excel to the soil where the BGA present. That kill in hours.


----------



## Emyr (3 Dec 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone. 

George, The tank is exposed to no natural sunlight as I keep the blind in the room completely closed now. I am considering changing to EI dosing at the moment, doing a bit of research into it. That is reassuring to know that Aquasoil also has BGA problems so I may not bother changing substrates. 

Foxfish, Yes 63Watts over 72 Litres. I do not see your point? 

I have tones of flow around the tank now. This blue exit sounds like a possible cure and I may try Squirting some Excel into it directly.


----------

